# childrens desserts wanted!



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

Hoping someone can help me,im a cook for a childrens nursery and need some ideas for desserts,they need to be quick and easy and preferably cold,but maybe some hot stuff,im not allowed to use to much suger,no nuts and no raw egg...so apart from that anything would be great..
thanks sue x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ooo tricky one..i work as nursery nurse in essex to.  
what about  fresh fruit in the bottom of the bowl with suger free jelly on top
custard and bannana layered in a plastic cup with choc sprinkles
flapjack..
cant think of anymore lol   xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

already do jelly and fruit,and they dont like bannanas and custard lol,i have a fussy lot of eaters,did them mini apple pies with squirt cream last week and they ate the pie filling and cream and left the pastry lol,they dont like chewing anything!!!!!i do the norm,angel delight,fruit salad(which they dont like)icecream,crumble,jelly,just need few more ideas...


----------



## See Ye (May 24, 2008)

Angel delight - buttersctoch flavour with ground ginger or digestive biscuits; strawberry flavour sitting on top of strawberry jelly (set at an angle if you want to be fancy schmancy).


----------



## cnld (Apr 6, 2008)

Not sure how old the children are but my three year old loves:-

Natural yoghurt with a dollop of honey and mixed dried fruit on top
Stewed apple with a little vanilla ice cream 
Strawberries with melon balls (I bought a melon "baller" for a pound in our local cheapo shop)
Victoria sponge (I make individual ones and freeze) with a small amount of chocolate spread or jam on top
Pancakes with a drizzle of maple syrup - you can use the ready made pancakes cold from the packet
Blueberries with a couple of spoons of flavoured yoghurt for dunking the blueberries in - she uses a cocktail stick for picking u and dunking each blueberry but that may not be sensible with a group!!!!
Traffic light sugar free jelly (layers of red, yellow and green)
Tinned orange segments with crushed ginger biscuit on top - I make my own biscuits with wholemeal flour and limit the sugar

Hope this helps!

Caz x


----------

